# Weekend brag



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

What a good weekend , went to the Kent County Kennel Club this past weekend and i recieved three legs for my rally novice title. Getting my title with four legs. On Friday tracy took mister in the rally ring and recieved Misters second and third leg for his rally novice title, then went in the confirmation ring saturday and sunday and was awarded BOS on saturday and BOB on sunday



Safices fighting Irish RN 'Irish'








Ch Hellwiggs Wishmaster ovc h/e Thyroid function- Normal, Pancreatic function - Normal HIC RN CGN ' Mister'


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats on all counts, you guys had a busy weekend!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for the brags and the photos!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats! WTG


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to you all, and gorgeous dogs


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow and Congrats!! Gorgeous dogs.


----------

